# Monoprice Product 39306



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

1. The specs say minimum VESA is 100x100, maximum 800x500. Sounds like a "yes."
2. The wall plate is 26.8"x13.6", so in theory it looks like it should be able to slide sideways to hit two studs.
3. That probably depends on the size of your TV. Vertical position of the TV can be adjusted. You will see some of the mount at all times in the gap between the TV and sound bar, plus the handle.
4. Dunno.


----------



## wpollock (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks huesmann,
Assuming you have looked at pictures of this mount, when I ask about being able to mount off center, what I am asking is if the vertical bracket that attaches to the two horizontal wall mount brackets can be mounted either left of or right of center along those two wall brackets?

William


----------



## Nickd83 (Feb 5, 2020)

1 - Yes it has two separate vertical bars, so you will be good to go

2 - Yes, you can slide it left or right, but depending on the width of the screen and the distance off center of the studs, you may see the bracket.

3 - As previously stated, you will probably see a gap, and the lowering/raising handle

4 - Dont know, but the types I have worked with usually take some effort, as they use friction to hold the positions, but let us know.


----------



## wpollock (Jun 2, 2013)

Anyone know of a forum dedicated to discussion of and installation of TV wall mounts? I am most appreciative of the information diychatroom members generously offer but with my limited capacity to undesratnd it sure would be nice to find someone who has actually installed the specific mount I have on the specific TV I have and for my particular install specs.
Thanks


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Have you tried AVForums?


----------



## wpollock (Jun 2, 2013)

I have posted there and am somewhat surprised there hasn't been anyone reply about having installed this mount or the model just like it but for lighter weight TVs. You have been a great source for information and given what you have suggested, I am going to move the bracket( piece that attaches to the wallboard which is the piece that bolts to the wall either left or right of where the bracket is currently bolted to the set of holes on the wall board tracks as I need to reposition the TV to as close to center as I can.

Thanks again for your input


----------



## wpollock (Jun 2, 2013)

I am attaching a picture of the back of my TV and Sound Bar showing my tentative positions for attaching the TV wall mount and sound bar mount. My only issue is I have to buy much longer M6 screws to attach the horizontal connecting rod of the wall mount to the TV's 2 bottom VESA holes. Should I be concerned about them pulling out of the TV once I hang it and the sound bar on the wall mount panel?The mount came with M6 25mm screws to attach the connecting rod but even without the small added distance from the TV due to the sound bar bracket they are not even close to being long enough. I will need to get some 2" long to completely seat into the VESA holes on the TV.


----------



## Nickd83 (Feb 5, 2020)

Use the longest screws you need. Just make sure they aren't too long, although I think most manufacturers have made them with stops at the bottoms, I have cracked a screen by using too long a screw. And make sure to use spacers between the mount and screen, usually they are provided with the mount, if not, a bunch of washers will work, to get a good grip.


----------



## wpollock (Jun 2, 2013)

So I finally got the tv and sound bar mounted. Probably will end up taking it down because the tv mount takes quite a bit of effort to either lower or raise the tv. I have set the mount resistance to the lowest setting where the tv will not drop to the lowest position due to the combined weight of the tv and sound bar but raising or lowering the mount is still somewhat hard unlike the you tube videos that show people raising/lowering a tv with a finger tip. Until I decide to return the mount I would like to raise the sound bar to flush with the tv bottom but the keyhole studs supplied with the Mounting Dream sound bar mount will not hold the sound bar in place on the mount. Any suggestions for what I can do to secure the sound bar flush to the tv so there is no gap are appreciated.


----------



## Nickd83 (Feb 5, 2020)

Add a washer on both sides of the keyhole and tighten it down, should hold it no problem.


----------



## wpollock (Jun 2, 2013)

This saga continues to no end. Here is a list of "wants my wife has for the tv in the main room of the house.
1.Does not want it to sit on a piece of furniture(read stand,entertainment center...basically anything that touches the floor which only leaves a wall mount of some type. 
2. The mount needs to allow vertical movement of the tv from a stored(completely up position) to a viewing position where the center of the screen is as close to 42" from the floor as possible,be close to the wall at all times/positions and allow for horizontal(left to right) pivot and up/down tilt of the tv.
My research led me to the conclusion that the only mount that allows for vertical travel is a mount designed for fireplaces with a mantel. I researched and found that Mantel Mount and Monoprice are the two main companies that offer this type of mount. They work exactly as designed but bring the tv into the room a distance of 23" at the lowest vertical position and 27 3/8" at its center position which puts the tv screen way too close for my wife's viewing comfort. Again,the mount is designed to allow the tv to be adjusted out, over and down to clear a mantel so naturally it has to bring the tv into the room towards the viewer to clear the mantel. Is there a mount that allows for vertical travel without the tv screen having to be moved any distance out from the wall to which it is installed?
Thanks


----------



## Nickd83 (Feb 5, 2020)

Your options are very limited, as you seem to know. You can try the following mount, and mount it on the ceiling or bracketing it to the wall, and use it in the reverse direction. Otherwise, you can purchase or make a thin cabinet to place against the wall that will house the tv until you are ready to use it. Have never tried it myself, so I can't say if it will work or not. Someone in the question section asked it and the answer was a resounding maybe.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B075PMXX4F/ref=sspa_mw_detail_6?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Theres also these if you have some extra cash on hand, takes care of the tv being on top of anything:

https://www.tvliftcabinet.com/tv-lifts?cabinets_tvlift_tvsize=322


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Something like this?

https://www.ergotron.com/en-us/products/product-details/61-061#/


----------

